# My tortoise is screeching



## Lesli (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a 4 year old desert tortoise and today he's been making a screeching noise,like a kitten meowing.
We've had him since he was a hatchling and he's never done this before. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Oct 2, 2015)

Something stuck in his throat, perhaps? Can you get a good look in his mouth?


----------



## Lesli (Oct 2, 2015)

Doesn't seem to have anything stuck in there. I'm gonna call around and take him in to the vet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2015)

There was a post not long ago that described exactly what you are reporting but I've been unable to find it. I think it turned out to be an upper respiratory infection.


----------



## Lesli (Oct 2, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There was a post not long ago that described exactly what you are reporting but I've been unable to find it. I think it turned out to be an upper respiratory infection.




That's my concern. The soonest we can get him in is tomorrow !! I feel so bad for the little guy. Hopefully we can get him taken care of.


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 2, 2015)

Lesli said:


> That's my concern. The soonest we can get him in is tomorrow !! I feel so bad for the little guy. Hopefully we can get him taken care of.


I hope he gets better soon! Just be sure to keep him warm until you can get into the vet.


----------



## Lesli (Oct 2, 2015)

Took him in and they are looking to see if it's an upper Respiratory infection or if he has something lodge in his throat.


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2015)

Sometimes this is caused by constipation in a dehydrated tortoise.

How often do you soak him? What do you feed? Does he have a burrow, or is he above ground all the time?


----------



## Lesli (Oct 3, 2015)

We took him into the vet and he does have respiratory infection and has intestine backed up. I attached a picture. He's on antibiotics and should start getting better soon


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow, thank you for sharing that x-ray. I've never seen so much high contrast material in a tortoise x-ray before. When was the last time he had a bowel movement?


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2015)

Lesli said:


> We took him into the vet and he does have respiratory infection and has intestine backed up. I attached a picture. He's on antibiotics and should start getting better soon



You didn't answer my questions.

I ask them because most people keep DTs much too dry, don't soak them often enough or keep them well hydrated enough, and what you are seeing is the typical result. Much of the advice out there on how to care for this species is wrong, and ends up killing them in time.

If you want some tips on how to resolve this issue and prevent it in the future, let me know.


----------



## Kenno (Oct 7, 2015)

Leslie, 
Good job on catching this problem and getting vet care ! And thanks for sharing the x-ray. We all learn as we go.


----------



## Kenno (Oct 7, 2015)

...also, what did the vet say about how to treat that constipation?


----------



## ascott (Oct 7, 2015)

Lesli said:


> We took him into the vet and he does have respiratory infection and has intestine backed up. I attached a picture. He's on antibiotics and should start getting better soon



Soak soak soak that tort and be sure to offer wet foods like romaine, zucchini, cucumber and the like. As the others have asked, what is primary diet and what is the enclosure like?


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 10, 2015)

Lesli said:


> I have a 4 year old desert tortoise and today he's been making a screeching noise,like a kitten meowing.
> We've had him since he was a hatchling and he's never done this before. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



A very warm welcome to the forum.

Glad to have just read that your tort is now better. Would like to see pics of him/her.


----------

